# Where can I get a copy of my Civil annulment papers?



## carriekkel (7 Jun 2008)

I have my church annulment papers but I'm in the middle of a remortgage application and they want to see the civil papers but I don't know where to find them, would it be, births, deaths and marriages office?


----------



## bond-007 (7 Jun 2008)

The circuit court office should be able to provide a copy or failing that the solicitor you used should be able to help.


----------



## carriekkel (9 Jun 2008)

Thanks for the info but I've tried both of these to no avail, i keep getting pushed from pillar to post,


----------



## bond-007 (9 Jun 2008)

I can't see any reason why the solicitor won't help.


----------



## carriekkel (9 Jun 2008)

it was through legal aid at the time but when I've rang them they basicially said the records may have been destroyed by now and to put my query in writing, which I have done but I need the documents asap


----------



## bond-007 (9 Jun 2008)

The circuit court office where you were granted the annulment would have it on record. I am sure they would you could get a copy from them?


----------



## carriekkel (9 Jun 2008)

Again I rang them and they passed me onto another department who then passed me onto somewhere else, I've been on the phone since 9.30 this morning and still have got nowhere, I've just rang another phone number that I got this morning and they've taken my details and are to get back to me so fingers crossed on this one.


----------



## carriekkel (9 Jun 2008)

Thanks again for your help, found a copy eventually at the solicitors offce that dealt with my mortgage first time around


----------

